# 8.1 cross build i386 -> amd64 fails



## Seeker (Nov 10, 2010)

World completes successfully, but kernel fails:

```
mkdep -f .depend -a   -nostdinc -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -
I/usr/obj/amd64/usr/src/sys/GENERIC /usr/src/sys/modules/amr/amr_linux/../../../dev/amr/amr_linux.c
/usr/src/sys/modules/amr/amr_linux/../../../dev/amr/amr_linux.c:43:36: error: machine/../linux/linux.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/sys/modules/amr/amr_linux/../../../dev/amr/amr_linux.c:44:42: error: machine/../linux/linux_proto.h: No such file or directory
mkdep: compile failed
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
2 errors
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
```


----------



## Seeker (Nov 11, 2010)

Hell, I took an USB stick and did a binary 8.1 amd64 install on it.
Booted from it and kernel compiled flawlessly

PS:
*Core 2 Duo* - 8.1 GENERIC
Kernel build time:
*10:30* --> *i386* 
*08:30* --> *amd64*

Yes, without caching!


----------

